# WoW FPS Help.



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

So, I installed WoW and got it up to date and everything, only problem is it runs like 8 FPS. I tried everything, lowering the display options to low, defraging my hard disk, even setting my windows vista to look all *censored.2.0*ty so it claims it'll run faster, but it doesn't. 

And please don't say "buy a new graphics card" because I''m pretty tight on cash right now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you running fullscreen? 
Because usually things run better for me when in a window.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Are you running fullscreen?
> Because usually things run better for me when in a window.


I'll try running it in windowed form.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry, but you might have to buy a new graphics card since the FPS is so low. The graphics card would be the number one problem in this. What kind of graphics card do you have? Also, don't know if this would affect it much, but Windows Vista isn't really that good. It's been known to cause lower performances on games, especially older ones.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Was up to 18 FPS in windowed for like 15 seconds, then sadly went down again.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

I suppose I'll try to update the drivers online or whatever you call it.


----------



## Pear (Oct 20, 2010)

I know you don't want this answer, but you're gonna need a better rig. 
What are your specs?


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 20, 2010)

WoW's just finished maintenance, aswell as still suffering from the bugs of the major 4.0.1 patch, not sure about the US servers but the EU servers have been going down today to apply bug fixes due to FPS loss and such.

My guess is that it's just WoW, as I had severely low FPS earlier when I usually get 60FPS. Just wait until tomorrow or something.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0
System Model: HP Pavillion dv6500 Notebook PC
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53 (2CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Chip Type: NVIDIA GeForce 7150M /  nForce 630M


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> WoW's just finished maintenance, aswell as still suffering from the bugs of the major 4.0.1 patch, not sure about the US servers but the EU servers have been going down today to apply bug fixes due to FPS loss and such.
> 
> My guess is that it's just WoW, as I had severely low FPS earlier when I usually get 60FPS. Just wait until tomorrow or something.


Well, hopefully WoW is the problem for what I am suffering from.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmmmm, yeah, it's probably just the game it'self. You setup is more than good enough to run the game.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, at least I know what I'm buying when I get $2541.37.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Well, at least I know what I'm buying when I get $2541.37.


You could get a PC that is more than twice as powerful as that mac for that price.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Well, at least I know what I'm buying when I get $2541.37.


I lol'd.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a better suggestion for a laptop?


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything that isn't an overpriced Mac. Check out Alienware since you are in to gaming.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building a Gaming PC. Hell of a lot cheaper than a premade gaming rig.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying I know how to build a gaming PC

I lol'd.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying you should Google it


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying I implied I should Google it

also,

>Implying building your own gaming computer is cheaper


----------



## HumanResources (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not going to imply anything with the following statement...

The issue is you're trying to run WoW on a laptop.  I recently built a kick ass gaming computer for $800 and I always run WoW at 60 fps.  
You may not like the answer, but your only real option is buying a graphics card and possibly changing over to a desktop PC.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0
> System Model: HP Pavillion dv6500 Notebook PC
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53 (2CPUs), ~1.7GHz
> Chip Type: NVIDIA GeForce 7150M /  nForce 630M


You're using a laptop that is about as powerful as a toaster.  That is the problem.


----------



## HumanResources (Oct 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> You're using a laptop that is about as powerful as a toaster.  That is the problem.


I lol'ed...


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building your own computer IS cheaper.


----------



## Pear (Oct 20, 2010)

Coelacanth said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much, much cheaper. I got a pretty kick ass rig for $600.
You'd be much better switching to a desktop, laptops are worthless for gaming.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 20, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I suppose I'll try to update the drivers online or whatever you call it.


i lold.

it's easy to build a computer, as dubs has said before, it's basically like legos. the only thing that would be difficult is installing the operating system.

buy a desktop for $400 or so, install a good video/graphics card ($100-200 depending on how good you want, can be as low as $20, and it'll probably run well), get, find, whatever, a monitor.  don't need much, as it's just WoW.

thank me/the rest of tbt for saving you $2,000.

or, you could buy some overpriced alienware laptop for about the same price, and still get a better deal than that overpriced macbook.

doesn't wow run on pretty much everything?  i haven't researched it, but isn't it pretty simple in terms of what it requires to run?

personal experience:  my computer was $400.  it had no video card, which i realized i needed it after i got it as a gift.  (it ran portal/tf2, but with *censored.2.0*ty res/graphics and lots of lag)

go to best buy not knowing what the *censored.3.0* i'm looking for
spend $150 on a graphics card
*censored.3.0* yeah, settings on high in tf2, running a solid 30 or so fps.  because i'm a whore for models and details and *censored.2.0*.

get a pc and stop *censored.4.1*.  laptops were meant for casual stuff, not gaming.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then *censored.3.0* it, I'm never going to buy a desktop lets just get that out of the way.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 21, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're never going to buy a desktop, then you're never going to get to play WoW at a decent FPS ever again.

Deal?


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deal. I'll stick with console gaming, never was a big fan of PC gaming anywho.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 21, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut.

Is it just me, or does it always seem to be the case that the console gamers are console gamers because they 1) don't know what a good computer is 2) can't build a good computer for a cheap price and/or 3) suck when it comes to 99% of things computer-related


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 21, 2010)

PC gaming ftw!


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much.  Mommy won't let Lawliet use her credit card so he's gonna cry about it


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 22, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. It's funny how you have so few brain cells.

You know, a lot of people aren't rich uptight spoiled *censored.3.0*tards like yourself.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um or he might have job?


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 22, 2010)

Coelacanth said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be surprised if anyone hired him with his *censored.1.3* attitude.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Coelacanth said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


Now sit down and shut up, Lawliet.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 22, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Coelacanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone butthurt.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You know, a lot of people aren't rich uptight spoiled *censored.3.0*tards like yourself.





> I'd be surprised if anyone hired him with his *censored.1.3* attitude.



Hmm, I'm sorry.  I couldn't quite catch what you were saying.  Mind repeating it?


----------



## Pear (Oct 22, 2010)

If a new computer or graphics card really isn't an option though, make sure all settings on the game are as low as possible. Then, go into your graphic card's control panel and make sure anti-aliasing is turned off.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 22, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just pointing out the truth.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 22, 2010)

Shut up L Lawliet, you're just making yourself look even dumber. How old are you anyway? Like 6?


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 22, 2010)

Coelacanth said:
			
		

> Shut up L Lawliet, you're just making yourself look even dumber. How old are you anyway? Like 6?


Pfhahaha, you're to talk.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Coelacanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what have I said that was stupid? You're obviously just a butthurt little kid.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, Lawliet. You need to get a better attitude. Instead of flinging insults left and right, you could stop trying to be such an ass. Then you wouldn't have to insult anyone.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 22, 2010)

Pcs are so expensive :X at least they make up for the price of games.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 22, 2010)

Coelacanth said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one to talk, again   .


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Coelacanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Coelacanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come-back bro!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 22, 2010)

umm yeah I am gonna lock this thread you peeps need to show some respect for each other.  All of you.  Seriously.


----------

